# Parts interchangeability-924040?



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm considering picking up what I believe to be a 924040 model. I think it's a 1979 (white paint with newer bucket style and large wheels). From what I understand, and what the owner tells me, these do not come with a differential and is permanently locked. Is this true?

What years/models could I source a differential from which to swap? My wife has issues maneuvering models without one, and quite frankly it's a bit of a PITA to me too. 

Also, the model I'm looking to buy (at $70) seems to have pristine paint, but has a broken auger gear. What models can I look as a source of interchange as well? 

Last, the one I'm looking to buy doesn't have an electric starter. How interchangeable are these on the old Tecumsehs. 

With the right donor, I might be able to knock out all 3 in 1 shot and have a nice rust free machine running for a nice price. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:bump9:

Best I can do.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The auger gear is used on many different models and listed as NLA. Ariens solution is a complete new gear box/auger shaft and impeller shaft at about $200. Jacks small engine sells them. You still need to remove the old impeller to use. You can find NOS auger gears or used ones in decent shape. Check with a PM to member Jackmels before you blindly order something off ebay. He's not going to sell you any junk or hide the condition of any parts.
I would want to see if the augers are free on the shaft before going any further. It could be due to the augers being frozen on the shaft. That can be quite a battle to remove them. At least one side has to come off to replace the gear. Adding a starter will depend on the engines flywheel having teeth and a cutout in the recoil housing to allow it. Just look under the gas tank, there's probably a little cover screwed over the cutout.
See if the wheel hubs are free on the axle too. Differential swap may be possible, but easier to find a machine with it, IMO. You already are missing 2 things you want, and 1 thing needed to work. Is it really in that nice of shape to continue purchasing? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

jtclays said:


> The auger gear is used on many different models and listed as NLA. Ariens solution is a complete new gear box/auger shaft and impeller shaft at about $200. Jacks small engine sells them. You still need to remove the old impeller to use. You can find NOS auger gears or used ones in decent shape. Check with a PM to member Jackmels before you blindly order something off ebay. He's not going to sell you any junk or hide the condition of any parts.
> I would want to see if the augers are free on the shaft before going any further. It could be due to the augers being frozen on the shaft. That can be quite a battle to remove them. At least one side has to come off to replace the gear. Adding a starter will depend on the engines flywheel having teeth and a cutout in the recoil housing to allow it. Just look under the gas tank, there's probably a little cover screwed over the cutout.
> See if the wheel hubs are free on the axle too. Differential swap may be possible, but easier to find a machine with it, IMO. You already are missing 2 things you want, and 1 thing needed to work. Is it really in that nice of shape to continue purchasing? Just thinking out loud.



Thanks for the great info, especially about the augers. The picture he sent me has the worm gear/shaft separated from the gear box. What else should I be checking for? That the auger still spins freely in the bucket?

Regarding the starter, I was told there's a sticker/note on the blower that one can be installed. Electric start is not on my must have list, but ups the wife acceptance factor. From reading some other threads here, I thought that a starter could be had for $10-40. Not a deal breaker for me. 

The differential is a big thing, though. My ST504 has a locked axle and it's a pain to maneuver, so I can't imagine what a large wheel 924 series would be like. I know it's much easier on snow, but it still seems to be a pain. 

What do you mean by the wheel hubs being free on the axle?

I mentioned the possibility of the swap because there's a late 60's model available locally for $75 with engine issues that may have all 3 things mentioned above (starter, differential, gear box) and my thought process is that I could have a rust free 924(040?) with parts from a donor to make a nice machine for under $200. Then again, you might be right in saying that I should just find one with a differential. Hmm


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The late 60's model likely has the cast iron gear case and runs a different auger gear set up. Not familiar enough to know if you could swap the entire auger/impeller assembly, but early ones have a completely different impeller engagement than the 924 series. The machines run with one drive belt and the impeller meshes with a gear as opposed to pulley and belt.








The starter would be very easy addition if you have the teeth on the flywheel. I mention the wheel hubs because if you are able to find a differential swap that fits, you will need to remove the axle. If they're rusted up, that's a whole process that can be time consuming especially if you need to reuse your same axle and wheel hubs.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

You've given me a lot to think about. Even though there's no rust, perhaps I should wait until a 924 series shows up with the small wheels and differential. 

Thanks so much for the great info.


----------

